# Fist Fighting



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I was talking with a woman who wears glasses also. I told her I got glasses at 13 and that the worst thing about them was that I could not fist fight anymore. She gasped with shock when she heard me say that. After she collected herself she said, "Well, maybe that was a blessing." I told her it was not good because I am man and we need to fight. I felt confused over her shock. I was thinking maybe I was some kind of monster.

I have not been in a fist fight since I got these stupid glasses. Firstly, I can not afford to have them broken. Mostly, I can not fight without them because I can not see without them.

I use to love to fist fight and I miss it. I miss the challange of it all and I miss the feeling of my bare knuckles cracking some jerks face. If I didnt have glasses I would still be fist fighting. Instead I have to dance around a fight like a cowardous dork because I am so dang blind.

What are your feelings about fist fighting and when was the last time you got into a fist fight?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I love to fight. I kick boxed for years and sometimes I go to the local cage fights (amateur MMA stuff) just to whump on some mouthy kid. 

Last fist fight I was in... a few weeks ago I was sparring with a guy, does that count? Otherwise it's been a few months I think.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

spawing counts, but it all has to be bare knuckle. The gloves kill the natural experience.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Nobody won't fight me any more. It's because I got them ninja stars and nunchucks. And a machete around my neck. People look at me in the grocery store and I look real mean and say "What chew lookin at?" and they look away real quick-like.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Come here CB and ill go blip right in da nose and just mabe you wont miss it so much...lol


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

City Bound said:


> spawing counts, but it all has to be bare knuckle. The gloves kill the natural experience.


 Nope, wasn't bare knuckle. We used the MMA style sparring gloves. More willing to nail a guy I'm not mad at with gloves on as I like my knuckles.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wildhorse said:


> Come here CB and ill go blip right in da nose and just mabe you wont miss it so much...lol


You are pretty enough that if you punched me in the nose I might like it. hahah


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait a minute thought you said ya had glasses...might wanna get them checked...LOL don't feel bad CB I can't see to shoot without my contacts in.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fist fighting is immature. It is a clear sign of deeper emotional problems when grown men and women seek it out and brag about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

I like fish fighting.

[YOUTUBE]j7Rc8xP03B4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The first rule of fight club is.... you do not talk about fight club.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Fist fighting is immature. It is a clear sign of deeper emotional problems when grown men and women seek it out and brag about it.


 Or it's a sport and we enjoy the chess match... But then I suspect some people find all contact sports to be an 'issue'.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

ROFL @ Fight Club


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Make soap ...without pain without sacrifice you have nothing.

[youtube]uuiKJ0rRTAo[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> Or it's a sport and we enjoy the chess match... But then I suspect some people find all contact sports to be an 'issue'.


Kind of a sick sport when you get pleasure out of someone else's pain.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

But it's funny watching two guys slap fight....LOL


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Zong, it aint the numchuks . . . . it's because they dont want to beat up an old guy with size 15eeeeeeeeeeee shoes . . . .


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Kind of a sick sport when you get pleasure out of someone else's pain.


 You get pleasure from winning. Besides, the other guy (girl) got in the ring willingly didn't he? Why pass judgement on something two consenting adults do to each other? Are you so enlightened as to know better than we barbarians?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Aw come on.. you got glasses at 13 and couldn't fight any more.. .So I take it you must have been the one that started the fights since you said you never got in any more after you got the glasses? The people I knew that would fight didn't give a rat's butt if you had glasses or not.. .

I used to spend a lot of my time in the bars... Long past your time of stopping at 13... .I wound up in a few bar brawls... It's NOT fun.. Especially when the cops show up... If the cops don't show up, people end up seriously hurt... 

I went out of my way to avoid fights, but there was always some idiot to push it too far... . 

So... I'm calling bull pucky on this... You're talking about being a 13 year old kid that got glasses and didn't fight after that.... Well if you would have lived a little bit rougher life style, then you wouldn't have had a choice if you got in a fight or not, unless you changed your places to hang out, or you picked your friends a little wiser than I did...

Between you bragging about dumping rabbits in the woods and claiming you miss fighting.. I just gotta wonder....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive NEVER fist fought.

Ive wrestled some in HS But not since.

I fought over 10 000 matches I imagine over a 25yr time in the SCA. Ive got both shoulder blades cracked and calciumed up and 2 ribs broke on my lower R side that I never had doctored. That ought to be enough.


When Happy Days and American Graffitti came on I started dateing my last X. After we were married, wed still go out to pool halls, dance clubs ect. I walked like I was the bull of the woods. Guys respected the look, and the supposed assurance I assumed. I wasnt from their time, as I was 10yrs older than her and we generally ran around in her age bracket groups. The few guys who was my age, knew (like me) that they hadnt been tough when they were young, and didnt know if I was or not, so they left it that way. AFTER, and during the SCA esperience, I quit the 50s look, and dressed just sexy. pull over shirts, and tight jeans. BUT I now had the experience I didnt have back when I dressed retro. I carried a certain aura that most guys didnt want to decipher to see if I was for real or not. EVEN TODAY, at 65, I find myself saying and doing things im sure most guys wouldnt say or do at my age, cause I just dont have the worry to care about the outcome.

My X usta say some times when id bluff my way through an altercation and theyd back down. (Someday somebodies gonna try you out. Whaddia you gonna do then>) I said id just have to do the best I could and let it go at that.
I can do better than that now. Id be a better fighter at 65, than I was at 25/35


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> *So... I'm calling bull pucky on this... You're talking about being a 13 year old kid that got glasses and didn't fight after that.... Well if you would have lived a little bit rougher life style, then you wouldn't have had a choice if you got in a fight or not, unless you changed your places to hang out, or you picked your friends a little wiser than I did...
> 
> Between you bragging about dumping rabbits in the woods and claiming you miss fighting.. I just gotta wonder*....


I think he's talking about a wet paper bag ? :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

S_S. I can see where CBs coming from. Up until I was around 55 or so, I had asthma every fall until frost. I had it terrible during school, so I also had to watch my mouth and keep outa trouble best I could, cause I didnt have the wind to last a minute in a fight. NOT TO MENTION, asthma attacks are caused by angxity. I didnt want any angxity in my life then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Y'all funny. I knew guys so rough, they'd sit on a barstool drinking beer while getting beat up. Little guy named Squeaky, he couldn't have weighed over a hundred pounds just got brutally beaten in a bar one day. Kept getting up and he said "I've had worse whuppings than this from 12 year old girls for stealing girl scout cookies"


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Fighting is not a bad thing a girls got to be able to hold there own.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know why,,,,but,,there is something attractive about the thought of....

knocking a turd out of,,,,,I mean sense into.....CB


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've known a lot of people like that too zong.. and I used to hang out with a lot of really tough crowds, including MC's and their members... Getting beat, or giving a beating doesn't make a person any tougher... 

Lemme tell CB about my last "fight"... It wasn't any fun at all.. It happened just a couple years ago, and I'm 48 now... I hated being in the position I was in, but I felt I had no choice.. 

I was loading up the truck for a trip me and the wife were leaving on the next morning... I suddenly hear a big bang, and then some rubber squealing and look up, and see a car that just took out a street sign and some trash cans... 

I jump in the car and take off after the guy.. He makes it about two more blocks until his car comes grinding to a halt. The guy has gotten out, and is looking at the front end of the car, and can't even stand up.. I go over and start to reach into the car to take the keys out, and the guy comes after me. I didn't care, I wasn't going to allow anyone else to get hurt.. 

I struggle with the guy a bit, and I finally get the keys.. Then I spend the next 15 minutes dancing around the street with the guy trying to avoid getting hit. 

Yes, I could have taken a swing at the guy and laid him out, but what would that have accomplished? I could have broke my hand or wrist, I could have broken his jaw, I could have ended up sued, even though he was drunk, had an accident, and was wanting to leave... 

It wasn't worth any of that.. but instead I wore myself out, and kept the guy there until the cops could get there and deal with him, and probably kept some kid in the neighborhood from getting hit and killed.

I was also so mad at the neighbors. They were all standing around watching this. At first they didn't knwo what the guy had done, and kept telling me to leave him alone. Until I explained it to them as I was dancing around the street with the guy, and they realized how drunk he was... But did they do anything to help? No, they just called the cops and went back in the house... after I kept some drunk fool from maybe driving through their house.. 

After that ordeal, I realized how unfun fighting was... It's a bunch of crap, and not worth the risk of getting hurt, or hurting another person, no matter how belligerent they are.. 

I jsut can't believe someone would start a thread about how much they miss fighting, just because they were 13 and got glasses... 

Maybe CB would have enjoyed a fight or two I had been in, especially the one where me and a few friends ended up in jail over it, and we didn't start it. I didn't even get into it until a guy on the other side hit one of our friends girlfriends... 

Yeah.. something great to miss...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh.. and one more thought about this you aren't thinking of CB.... 

You don't want to know how many fist fights I've seen that have turned into knife and bottle fights, and even a couple that guns came out... and I can tell you first hand how bad a stun gun in the back of your head feels... 

Seriously, you need to live a little life before you start thinking about what you miss about something you evidently have no clue about... It's not hard to end up dead over a fist fight... You're living life right if you're getting into fights and end up in jail instead...

Sorry I'm being kinda passionate about this, but you pushed a button bragging about something like this..

You really can't see the error in any of your ways can you?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Gurls should never fight after a certain age. And really it's not very lady like.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I have only had one ... just one.

:donut:


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I must not be very lady like because I be darned if ill get cold cocked by another man being hit by a 2x6 isn't
much fun.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what guns are for.

[youtube]vMMTx2VIub4[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You gotta think smarter, and let them know your not to be messed with.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Trust me, the sound of a shotgun being racked gets their attention real fast.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Never have been in a fight with rules and such, but the ones i was involved with hurt *alot*. And human bites and the resulting infection is miserable.

And i don't buy into the whole aura of don't mess with me, saw way to many guys get that beat right out of them. That's just a challenge for a drunk.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

wildhorse said:


> Fighting is not a bad thing a girls got to be able to hold there own.


ummmm...yeah. Ok. Statements like these are why I thought you were in your 20s.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> You get pleasure from winning. Besides, the other guy (girl) got in the ring willingly didn't he? Why pass judgement on something two consenting adults do to each other? Are you so enlightened as to know better than we barbarians?


If grown adults don't want to address their personal issues, then there isn't much I can do about that.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This forum has gone downhill...

[YOUTUBE]Uzae_SqbmDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> ummmm...yeah. Ok. Statements like these are why I thought you were in your 20s.


If only I were and knew then what I know now lol


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> If grown adults don't want to address their personal issues, then there isn't much I can do about that.


 ound:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Logger/Cowboy/Indian/Biker Bars were built out of old growth logs, had no windows and the funiture was quite sturdy. Thursday nights were wild!

The razzing between crews begins early, spectators and and participants are sorted, opponents chosen, and they're buying each other rounds trying to get them drunker than themselves. The razzing and laughing gets louder until the spontaneous eruption of pure masculine power. Flesh splitting, nose cracking, body slamming roaring good fun!

Of course there are rules! Don't break the slates and if you show a weapon the referees grab you, take it away and throw you out the back door. Hotheads lose!

Bar owners and tenders stand with pencils and paper keeping tally of damages. The next morning bull bucks and crew bosses come in to pay for their share of damages and the itemized list of who broke what. They will be docking paychecks. 

You Pay to Play in the world of Work Hard, Play Harder.

Friday afternoon the wives will pick up the paychecks and take care of business, have the kids all cleaned up and the men will come in from work early. It is Family Night. The same guys beating the stuffing out of each other the night before have their kids out on the town having fun at the pizza parlors and arcades. Everyone plays well together and everyone is happy.

Saturday night is Date Night. The Logger/Cowboy/Indian/Biker Bar is cleaned up, mirror replaced and has a good band. The loggers, cowboys, Indians and bikers are all there with their wives and sweethearts dancing and romancing.


That's how it used to be.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> ummmm...yeah. Ok. Statements like these are why I thought you were in your 20s.


I thought you stated you were 23........:viking: :duel:

:hammer: :bash: gre: :frypan: :bdh: :catfight:


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> I love to fight. I kick boxed for years and sometimes I go to the local cage fights (amateur MMA stuff) just to whump on some mouthy kid.
> 
> Last fist fight I was in... a few weeks ago I was sparring with a guy, does that count? Otherwise it's been a few months I think.


InvalidID - I didn't realize we had so much in common. I started Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Muay Thai about 6 years ago when I was 39 - to help get in shape and because I was inspired (Royce Gracie with BJJ) when I watched UFC 1-4.

I can't do the Muay Thai anymore because of osteoarthritis in my shoulders but I still train BJJ.

I LOVE to fight - especially the Jiu Jitsu side - unless an accident happens nobody goes home with anything other than some sore muscles and the occasional bruises.

There is nothing like the feeling of submitting a fully resisting opponent and I will say I learn more when I get submitted then when I'm doing the submitting. It's a blast win or lose.

Also knowing - not thinking but KNOWING - that unless someone catches me with a lucky punch that if I get a grip on them they are going to be thrown or dragged to the ground and once on the ground they WILL lose unless they also train a ground fighting discipline. (see image)

Last "real" fight I was in was 9th grade.
Training / Sparring - several times a week - or 6 - 8 hours per week.

While I would rather talk or walk but if I have need I am prepared to defend myself - are you?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I only jello wrestle, cherry's my favorite.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> This forum has gone downhill...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Uzae_SqbmDE[/YOUTUBE]


Glad music isn't a competitive sport......can still hurt to be "blown off stage" though

Darn guitar pulls.......


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Watch it or I will throw my bra up on stage.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

randy is almost 50 and can get it done....

[youtube]5mZmrubuUfY[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would throw my panties but I'm not wearing any.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> I would throw my panties but I'm not wearing any.



:viking::viking::viking::viking:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> I would throw my panties but I'm not wearing any.


I know...:kiss:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> Watch it or I will throw my bra up on stage.


Might as well,,,,the rest of your clothes are up here already........eep:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

*Oh how, How, HOW the irony cracks me OUT.*










:donut:​


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I swore I'd never fight again, after I almost killed a guy in my last one.

He got his thumb caught in my belt loop,,and,,I almost drug him to death.....

It can be dangerous,,,to run from a fight......


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I only jello wrestle, cherry's my favorite.


Should I, shouldn't I, 

Should I, shouldn't I,

Should I...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> Should I, shouldn't I,
> 
> Should I, shouldn't I,
> 
> Should I...


Yeah. Why not?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't like Tommy's work hours. I am going to have to speak to her boss.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> Yeah. Why not?


Because you are a lot of fun and I don't want to have to say bye bye because I got too dirty.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Fist fighting is immature. It is a clear sign of deeper emotional problems when grown men and women seek it out and brag about it.


sometimes that is the only way to settle things. I never said anything about bragging about it. Sometimes you have no choice but to fight. That is just life.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Aw come on.. you got glasses at 13 and couldn't fight any more.. .So I take it you must have been the one that started the fights since you said you never got in any more after you got the glasses? The people I knew that would fight didn't give a rat's butt if you had glasses or not.. .
> 
> I used to spend a lot of my time in the bars... Long past your time of stopping at 13... .I wound up in a few bar brawls... It's NOT fun.. Especially when the cops show up... If the cops don't show up, people end up seriously hurt...
> 
> ...


No. I had to find other ways to deal with conflicts. Talk my way out o things. Psych people out. I had to avoid sittuations where I knew things would have got rough. That is the way it was and still is. If I can not see without my glasses I am not going to go to a dive bar where as the night progresses a fight is going to break out at any time. You just adapt to your new limitations and find a life in that new rut.

I do not recall bragging about dumping a rabbit in the woods, that sounds like your colorful spin on what you read.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Oh.. and one more thought about this you aren't thinking of CB....
> 
> You don't want to know how many fist fights I've seen that have turned into knife and bottle fights, and even a couple that guns came out... and I can tell you first hand how bad a stun gun in the back of your head feels...
> 
> ...


I do not even know what the heck you are talking about. I never said I was some petty thug going around attacking people or hanging out at dead ends with loosers. I was talking about holding your ground so people do not walk all over you. I am talking about fighting clean. I never fought dirty and I have no respect for people who fight dirty. Some people use knives, bottles and all those things but they are animals with no honor. 

I was not bragging, but from all the tooting of your own horn that I read in your post, it sounds you are the one bragging.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> S_S. I can see where CBs coming from. Up until I was around 55 or so, I had asthma every fall until frost. I had it terrible during school, so I also had to watch my mouth and keep outa trouble best I could, cause I didnt have the wind to last a minute in a fight. NOT TO MENTION, asthma attacks are caused by angxity. I didnt want any angxity in my life then.


exactly, you just can't do it anymore. You shape your life around your illness or impairment. It changes your life. it takes a lot fo your reedom away.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> Should I, shouldn't I,
> 
> Should I, shouldn't I,
> 
> Should I...


You too?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> sometimes that is the only way to settle things. I never said anything about bragging about it. Sometimes you have no choice but to fight. That is just life.


you could always get a gurl to fight for you.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

CB, you and I need to have a talk.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Semi, actually the last fight I was in was when I was 17 and I was trying to break up a fight. I got hit in the head with a beer bottle and jumped on by three guys. I could not even see what was going on, it was all a blur. I did not take the offense in return so they realized I was a peaceful person and let me alone after that. I had no reason to fight them because we had not real issue to fight over. If I could have seen clearly at that time I still would have tried to calm everyone down and make peace. I deserved getting hit with a bottle because my friend was completely wrong. He was the one that started with innocent people. I was guilty by association, even though I was unaware o the trouble my friend was making, so I deserved what I got. I learned my lesson and I distanced myself from that friend. I actually agreed with the people who beat him up. They were right they were just protecting themselves. My former friend should have been minding his own business.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Darren said:


> CB, you and I need to have a talk.


about what?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a lover, not a fighter.... OK, I'm not a lover either....

I still believe that the loss of fist fighting is why we have school shootings and such.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Darren said:


> What size shoe do you wear?


haha. are you going to tell me I put my foot in my mouth? I wear a size 12 shoe.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ummm...shoe size....hmmmm....

should i, shouldn't i,

should i, shouldn't i...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> sometimes that is the only way to settle things. I never said anything about bragging about it. Sometimes you have no choice but to fight. That is just life.


Oh please. Hello. Houston. It is me here.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The only person who could ever get me mad enough to fight was my older brother. I hit him once in the mid-section with half a brick as he was quartering across the yard at a full run. A beautiful shot, if I do say so myself  He quit after I knocked him out with a pressure cooker when I was 14. Other than that, I've never felt the need to strike another person.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Oh please. Hello. Houston. It is me here.


hes not going to fight..he might fall and break a hip...his senior citizen alert necklace wont reach from the ring...range on it is only 100 feet from a potty......lol


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

basicly, what I was trying to say in the OP is that I get tired o taking people's crap just because I can not fight without my glasses. After tkaing people's crap or inding creative ways to avoid fights for 20 years it gets tiring. The worst part is that there are some low lifes that notice you have a disadvantage and try to exploit it to their advantage. Rather then go looking for a fare fight with someone their own size they like to mess with people they think are an easy target. It is sort of like bullies in school they do not bully the people their size they bully the runts. It is is unethical and low. People with honor would never fight anyone lesser then them because if they won it would be a cheep win that would highlight how dishonest they are.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

vicker said:


> The only person who could ever get me mad enough to fight was my older brother. I hit him once in the mid-section with half a brick as he was quartering across the yard at a full run. A beautiful shot, if I do say so myself  He quit after I knocked him out with a pressure cooker when I was 14. Other than that, I've never felt the need to strike another person.


there you go, it was an unfare fight and it sounds like your brother was a bully. You were just protecting yourself.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> haha. are you going to tell me I put my foot in my mouth? I wear a size 12 shoe.


Yepper!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

good lord, what a thread...CB are you for real???

my uncle (the good crazy one) has been a bus driver for a long time. he started out as a carnie then went into the merchant marine.

he gets the nastiest bus routes because he can handle the bat poop crazy drug whacks, drunks, mentially ill and gang bangers. He carries a big wrench, and he knows how to use it, even at 84(stll driving). He does everything he can to AVOID a fight, it's all about attitude and energy, and of course the skills and just-as-crazy backup to enforce. Of course if he ever actually does have to whack someone on the job he's let go.

anyways, he's also a great guy and will give ANYONE a chance to behave--maybe that is part of his effective "energy". and thugs understand wrenches...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

elkhound said:


> hes not going to fight..he might fall and break a hip...his senior citizen alert necklace wont reach from the ring...range on it is only 100 feet from a potty......lol


that is true. I only ight for extra mash potatoes on the caeteria line in the nursing home now. The cafateria lady wins every night.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> hes not going to fight..he might fall and break a hip...his senior citizen alert necklace wont reach from the ring...range on it is only 100 feet from a potty......lol


LOL!!! that one almost knocked me out of my chair...LOL!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, now you're full of BS. If you are mad enough to fight someone, why would you care how big they are? You grab something to even it up if they are bigger than you. Any thing worth fighting for is worth dying for, right? Or killing for, right? Or are y'all just play fighting?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> haha. are you going to tell me I put my foot in my mouth? I wear a size 12 shoe.


Yepper!  Remember that Groucho Marx comment about his cigar.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Soooooo I'm not the only one who thinks the forum needs a kick start


:stirpot:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Darren said:


> Yepper!


darren, I can't help it whenever I speak here I put my foot in my mouth. I do not even try. I just accept it. 

Even if I say something innocent it starts a backlash. This thread was started innocently. I was talking about missing being able to fight when I needed to protect myself. I said it felt felt good to punch someone in the face, but not an innocent person but rather some jerk who unjustly attacks me.

All I have to say is: Whatever! 

Eventually I will be bothered.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I once new a man who was sentence to life w/out parole at 18yo for accidentally killing a man in a bar fight. The fight started when the other guy spit some beer back into the beer pitcher. He lucked out and was released when he was thirty five. He would tell you that fighting is stupid, stupid stupid. I would agree.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

wah!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

vicker said:


> Ok, now you're full of BS. If you are mad enough to fight someone, why would you care how big they are? You grab something to even it up if they are bigger than you. Any thing worth fighting for is worth dying for, right? Or killing for, right? Or are y'all just play fighting?


Because you have to follow and honor code that is why. Sometimes a person might even have to let themselves lose if they are in the wrong. I let myself lose a few fights in the past because I know I was wrong. I owed the person a win to serve justice. It just sets things right.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

vicker fighting is stupid, but it is a last resort. fighting first is silly and hot headed.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball. So which one should I throw at you CB?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> Because you have to follow and honor code that is why. Sometimes a person might even have to let themselves lose if they are in the wrong. I let myself lose a few fights in the past because I know I was wrong. I owed the person a win to serve justice. It just sets things right.


CB, this is for your own good, really...you need to go back to "whatever"


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

 This place we all hang out at (HERE) sure does bring me lots of joy ... for real, I am smiling so big because of all of y'all. 

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Soooooo I'm not the only one who thinks the forum needs a kick start
> 
> 
> :stirpot:


start a thread and try to jump start it. Starting thread is free.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball. So which one should I throw at you CB?


I have done nothing to warrant attacking me so keep your objects to yourself.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

SCRancher said:


> InvalidID - I didn't realize we had so much in common. I started Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Muay Thai about 6 years ago when I was 39 - to help get in shape and because I was inspired (Royce Gracie with BJJ) when I watched UFC 1-4.
> 
> I can't do the Muay Thai anymore because of osteoarthritis in my shoulders but I still train BJJ.
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm saying. I train to fight now mostly because I hate jogging and need some kinda cardio workout. But knowing full well that I can whoop someones grits if need be is a good feeling for sure.

I'm personally a fan of Anderson Silva myself. His style is closer to my own (he's WAY better than me of course) and he's interesting to watch. Guy can throw a punch from any angle which amazes me.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> CB, this is for your own good, really...you need to go back to "whatever"


what do you mean?

This is just a conversation, dont take it so seriously. It is just ideas and impressions that change as we change. Reflections on the mirror of the mind. Ghosts passing through awareness.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

wyld thang said:


> ...my uncle (the good crazy one) ...He carries a big wrench, and he knows how to use it, even at 84(stll driving). He does everything he can to AVOID a fight, ...and thugs understand wrenches...


Yup, a wrench has a certain persuasiveness about, don't it? It goes like this. Them, "I know karate!" Me, "Aahighht. I know monkey wrench", or brick bat or 4ft (level), a tire iron, or the sharp edge of a trowel. You get the idea. When you're in the middle of it, it's any port in a storm.

There's a saying, Young men fight for glory, old men fight to win.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> Semi, actually the last fight I was in was when I was 17 and I was trying to break up a fight.* I got hit in the head with a beer bottle and jumped on by three guys. I could not even see what was going on, it was all a blur.* I did not take the offense in return so they realized I was a peaceful person and let me alone after that. I had no reason to fight them because we had not real issue to fight over. If I could have seen clearly at that time I still would have tried to calm everyone down and make peace. I deserved getting hit with a bottle because my friend was completely wrong. He was the one that started with innocent people. I was guilty by association, even though I was unaware o the trouble my friend was making, so I deserved what I got. I learned my lesson and I distanced myself from that friend. I actually agreed with the people who beat him up. They were right they were just protecting themselves. My former friend should have been minding his own business.


Now we totally understand, it is all alright


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never seen anyone keep making more and more excuses....He replies to himself......

A famous Karate instructor once stated:

A good blackBelt and a good Boxer are an even match,,,,,BUT...

Neither are a match for a Street Fighter. The street fighter can't lose,,it's not an option and he won't quit..

Always remember:

It's not the size of the Cowboy in the fight.....

It's the size of the fight in the Cowboy.....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> Now we totally understand, it is all alright


Was this a sincere comment or a vailed insult?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

City Bound said:


> Was this a sincere comment or a vailed insult?


I know it wasn't me who wrote it but, from her tone of voice, it sounded like a joke. Sheesh.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> Was this a sincere comment or a vailed insult?


my English isn't that good, but I think you mean failed insult?
I am always very sincere. But that remark coming from a guy in his late thirties saying he is missing fist fights but can't even take care of a single bunny but still dreams of a homestead is perhaps not so sincere and can't expect sincere responds?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> I've never seen anyone keep making more and more excuses....He replies to himself......
> 
> A famous Karate instructor once stated:
> 
> ...



Or how much crack their on....LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> Yup, a wrench has a certain persuasiveness about, don't it? It goes like this. Them, "I know karate!" Me, "Aahighht. I know monkey wrench", or brick bat or 4ft (level), a tire iron, or the sharp edge of a trowel. You get the idea. When you're in the middle of it, it's any port in a storm.
> 
> There's a saying, Young men fight for glory, old men fight to win.


yep!

he's retiring for real in APril, he'll get his 60 year pin and a knee replacement

WHen I was in Estonia with him, waiting for the street car in a rundown part of town, a bunch of drunk gypsies surrounded him and asked for money--it was crazy, it was like a shock wave blew out of him with his stance,like a bulldog, and he just quietly said NO. they backed right off and melted away. 

ha then he turned around and asked if I wanted a candy bar:hysterical:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> my English isn't that good, but I think you mean failed insult?
> I am always very sincere. But that remark coming from a guy in his late thirties saying he is missing fist fights but can't even take care of a single bunny but still dreams of a homestead is perhaps not so sincere and can't expect sincere responds?


your english is fine


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Was this a sincere comment or a vailed insult?


Seriously you start all this crazy mess and expect to not be insulted?

You have clearly insulted yourself by starting this thread.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I think "veiled" is what he meant but, alas, he failed.

:donut:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ CB: I just figured it out. You're a bot. One of those _new_ "Instigator Bots." How it works is you and your "bot buddies" infiltrate the ether and start a flap over something, normally considered, inconsequential. 

You work for "THE MAN." While we're all flustered and posting away, they track our behavioral characteristics and catalog them for later "attitude adjustment therapy."

I'm on to you! You BOT you!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> my English isn't that good, but I think you mean failed insult?
> I am always very sincere. But that remark coming from a guy in his late thirties saying he is missing fist fights but can't even take care of a single bunny but still dreams of a homestead is perhaps not so sincere and can't expect sincere responds?


wether you think I am sincere or not about homesteading is your own opinion and may or may not reflect reality.

No, i meant veiled. Some people like to be sarcastic and toss out indirect insults rather then just being forthright. I have never known you to be insulting to me, just as I have never willingly been insulting to you, so I was wondering if our relationship had taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Seriously you start all this crazy mess and expect to not be insulted?
> 
> You have clearly insulted yourself by starting this thread.


No, I haven't. I just have a lot of people here that dislike me and whenever they get a chance like to try to take the pizz out on me. That is fine, enemies are just as interesting, if not more so, then friends.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

In that fist fight you had.......Just how many times were you hit in the head???


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

duh-duh-duh!!!!

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'

CANDY BAR!!!! I WANT A CANDY BAR!!!!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Say what you will, but are you all having fun???

I thought so.....otherwise you would not be in this thread.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> wether you think I am sincere or not about homesteading is your own opinion and may or may not reflect reality.
> 
> No, i meant veiled. Some people like to be sarcastic and toss out indirect insults rather then just being forthright. I have never known you to be insulting to me, just as I have never willingly been insulting to you, so I was wondering if our relationship had taken a turn for the worse.


I don't have any opinion about your homesteading, I am by far not that smart to have any opinion at all.
when you refer to "some ppl" you should know who you refer to and who you have to accuse, because you don't make friends going around accusing the wrong ppl.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

:sob:no candy bar then? :sob:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll hold your glasses....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> I don't have any opinion about your homesteading, I am by far not that smart to have any opinion at all.
> when you refer to "some ppl" you should know who you refer to and who you have to accuse, because you don't make friends going around accusing the wrong ppl.


I never accused anyone. If you go back and read the post I adressed to you I was asking you a question to clarify what you meant and what your intentions were. That is not accusing you. That is me asking what the truth is so I understand you rather then just assuming I know what you mean.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> No, I haven't. I just have a lot of people here that dislike me and whenever they get a chance like to try to take the pizz out on me. That is fine, enemies are just as interesting, if not more so, then friends.


But you do it on purpose or you have PD. So which is it?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

City, I like you just fine. Just consider my replies as some of your daily dose of sarcasm. Heck, you live in NY. Oughta be used to that.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not know what pd is. Would you care to explain what that is?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Personality Disorder.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> I do not know what pd is. Would you care to explain what that is?


no candy bar


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> City, I like you just fine. Just consider my replies as some of your daily dose of sarcasm. Heck, you live in NY. Oughta be used to that.


I am karl. I just get shocked that homesteading people are sarcastic. At least in the city we can blame our warped personalities on over crowding and pollution. Out in the country I thought all that fresh air would make people more wholesome.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

wyld thang said:


> no candy bar


Let me just fold this basket of clothes and I'll run right out n get you one, honey. K?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Personality Disorder.


No, i do not have a personality disorder. 

I asked people when the last time they were in a fist fight was and what i got in response was all this garbage and personal attack. That does not make sense to me.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

candy bars are too expensive, so you are not getting one. Sorry.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

City Bound said:


> No, i do not have a personality disorder.
> 
> I asked people when the last time they were in a fist fight was and what i got in response was all this garbage and personal attack. That does not make sense to me.


Of course it doesn't


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> I am karl. I just get shocked that homesteading people are sarcastic. At least in the city we can blame our warped personalities on over crowding and pollution. Out in the country I thought all that fresh air would make people more wholesome.


o dear god. DUDE. 

I'm a hearin banjos...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

People are people pretty much everywhere Think about it. Life is life pretty much everywhere.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> Let me just fold this basket of clothes and I'll run right out n get you one, honey. K?


candy bars wait for no clothes


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

L.A. said:


> Of course it doesn't


oh ok, more of that sarcasm. I guess that makes you feel superior or cleaver. it is just dishonest.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> o dear god. DUDE.
> 
> I'm a hearin banjos...


yeah, that had nothing to do with fresh air, that was inbreeding.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> o dear god. DUDE.
> 
> I'm a hearin banjos...


Me Too....And its G-string is a little flat......


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> candy bars are too expensive, so you are not getting one. Sorry.


I get mine for free


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You really can't see the errors of your ways as I said earlier can you?

You get upset because people "attack" you... but you just don't get why do you?

There's an old saying about your mouth overloading.... .......


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> yeah, that had nothing to do with fresh air, that was inbreeding.


y'all know what line I'm thinking...it has the word "pretty" in it


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

wyld thang said:


> candy bars wait for no clothes


How about some semi sweet choc? I got that here in the cupboard.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Me Too....And its G-string is a little flat......


Raven!!!!!!....LOL LA said.....LMRO!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

City Bound said:


> oh ok, more of that sarcasm. I guess that makes you feel superior or cleaver. it is just dishonest.


Keep guessing.....


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

wyld thang said:


> I get mine for free


They have a name for that. Just sayin...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> No, i do not have a personality disorder.
> 
> I asked people when the last time they were in a fist fight was and what i got in response was all this garbage and personal attack. That does not make sense to me.


Multi then?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> How about some semi sweet choc? I got that here in the cupboard.


bring it! I hope it's nutty


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> y'all know what line i'm thinking...it has the word "pretty" in it


roflmao


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Multi then?


Oh how sweet it is when situations change and prove one's gut right.

Enjoy your fun fowler.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@City: There's not _less_ stress to be had in the country than there is in the city. Just like there's not more peaceful, happy times in the city. Just maybe different kinds of either. It's relative to your point of view.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> y'all know what line I'm thinking...it has the word "pretty" in it


Now I know what glazed feels like I dont get it, dang it..LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Oh how sweet it is when situations change and prove one's gut right.
> 
> Enjoy your fun fowler.


I always knew my gut was right, I just hoped the situation would change.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Now I know what glazed feels like I dont get it, dang it..LOL



need a PM......LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Just remember what Groucho said CB. 

Besides, when you figure out you've got your foot stuck in your mouth ... at least stop chewing.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> need a PM......LOL


took care of it elk ;D


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> took care of it elk ;D



me too......lol.......:viking::bandwagon:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I didn't read all the pages. It's been a while since I've been in a fist fight. Some lessons people can only learn from violence. Like throwing n hitting a woman or child. In my book therapy. Talking is last resort. Same as running your mouth don't do it if u can't back it up or wanna deal with the conciquences. Simple. Some people just need to be stuffed in between the 2x4s in a wall to remind them who they are. Why should I waste my time debating an idiot when I can solve it way quicker an get on with life


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> me too......lol.......:viking::bandwagon:


The Pinch misses the grrrowlin Bear.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> They have a name for that. Just sayin...


wha? generous? sharing? off the grid of the tax grubbing military/industrial/religious machine?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> The Pinch misses the grrrowlin Bear.


the bear misses the Pinch for sure and the OlyPenn and the Ho....and so much more


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

 Oh Lordy. 

:donut:​


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

$10 and I'll whip them all for ya, CB. And I get to have all beer I can drink while doing it. Wanna be business partners??


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I never have fought with my fists and am too old to start now. My daddy taught me to fight to win and fight dirty. A tire tool ,pool cue, couple rolls of quarters in a sock, coiled up lariat, western buckle and ranger belt or a cowboy boot into their instep followed by a kick or two to the head served me well until I turned 21 and licensed to tote a 4 inch barrel 357 under my armpit ,which I used once to pistol whip a fool in self defense who brought a knife to a gunfight.

30 years later I am still licensed , wear glasses, pack fire power but as wore out and sore as I am now I doubt if a fool got in my face now I would consider busting their arm and hand with my piece used as a trunchon as I did back then. Now I might give them a second to back down if they can think logically quick enough before I squeeze off a shot on them if it were to look like they weren't going to back off.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well choreographed, they are fun to watch sometimes.

[youtube]gkccqolaVGg[/youtube]


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's a great movie.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Darren said:


> That's a great movie.


I cry like a girl every time I watch it. (oh yeah, I am a girl--that explains why)


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Tommyice said:


> Well choreographed, they are fun to watch sometimes.
> 
> [youtube]gkccqolaVGg[/youtube]


My favorite movie. It reminds me of my great uncles, they were a blast!


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

City Bound said:


> I was talking with a woman who wears glasses also. I told her I got glasses at 13 and that the worst thing about them was that I could not fist fight anymore. She gasped with shock when she heard me say that. After she collected herself she said, "Well, maybe that was a blessing." I told her it was not good because I am man and we need to fight. I felt confused over her shock. I was thinking maybe I was some kind of monster.
> 
> I have not been in a fist fight since I got these stupid glasses. Firstly, I can not afford to have them broken. Mostly, I can not fight without them because I can not see without them.
> 
> ...


You know I had a descriptive reply based on training and experiences.
But you are clueless and/or attention staved to make such a statement.
I'm certain in NYC you can find an amateur fight club that will accommodate your perceived handicap so you can take a few swings while being all padded up.
second hands lions is in my top five, time for another candy bar,


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You are missing the point. This has all been a "devil's advocate" thread from the very first post. Those of us that know CB could see that right away. None of this has been meant to be taken seriously. Well, except by those that took it seriously. Lol.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> You are missing the point. This has all been a "devil's advocate" thread from the very first post. Those of us that know CB could see that right away. None of this has been meant to be taken seriously. Well, except by those that took it seriously. Lol.


You mean, CB really IS a TROLL?!?!?

Tell me it aint so!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura said:


> You mean, CB really IS a TROLL?!?!?
> 
> Tell me it aint so!


CB???? I'd like to sit down and have a beer or two with him sometime. Troll? Not on purpose. I think he's generally a good person but possibly confused.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

CB is a good person. And good at starting threads that get him in trouble...LOL


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I know he's confused. I'd hold his glasses and his beer in a Logger/Cowboy/Indian/Biker Bar. I'd probably follow out to the parking lot and extract his head from where it got shoved for him, too.

It's all in good fun!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> I don't like Tommy's work hours. I am going to have to speak to her boss.


:hijacked: :kissy: I miss you all too. But at least I've gotten new tires on the truck with all this overtime.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im supprised somma u havnt played Kung Fu Fighting by now., OR WQe are the Champions


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Or eye of the tiger.

:donut:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whats that got to do with fighting.

OR The lead in music to the Crocky Movies lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

For those who have not heard, CB's Uncle has passed on. 

He is taking a break from HT, and it is possible that he might not be back. I personally hope that he WILL be back, as I have enjoyed his postings, but anybody would feel bummed out right now!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup thats true


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

So do I understand this thread correctly? Do men enjoy fighting just because it feels good to hit someone? Guess I don't understand the concept of beating on another person for the joy of it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Something like that

Do women enjoy trying to look their best just because it feels good. I never understood the concept of young women trying to outdo their others when, as has been said so many times in here, a beautiful mind out rocks a beautiful body anytime.
Is that a concept that comes on stronger with age, OR is it that you work with a beautiful body while its there, and then go with the beautiful mind when it isnt?

AND were supposed to know when the time of one has passed, and the time of the other has taken over in EACH INDIVIDUAL we encounter????????????????????????????


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

starjj said:


> So do I understand this thread correctly? Do men enjoy fighting just because it feels good to hit someone? Guess I don't understand the concept of beating on another person for the joy of it.


Likely, you'll not get a definitive answer to this as the OP has taken an extended hiatus of undetermined length. Personally, I'll miss him. I enjoyed his posts on urban wild edibles. I would've liked to see him pursue a career along those lines. Something he enjoys immensely and gets paid for as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

starjj said:


> So do I understand this thread correctly? Do men enjoy fighting just because it feels good to hit someone? Guess I don't understand the concept of beating on another person for the joy of it.


Don't matter what we say, y'all dissect it, turn it inside out, change every word of it, swear we said it, and facebook it to all your friends. So, the answer is "Yes. No. I don't know." Choose your favorite!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

zong said:


> Don't matter what we say, y'all dissect it, turn it inside out, change every word of it, swear we said it, and facebook it to all your friends. So, the answer is "Yes. No. I don't know." Choose your favorite!


Sooooo I get to choose my own answer? I guess from what people post the answer seems to be Yes. Someone judging from his recent post seems to be feeling a bit bitter. BTW I don't facebook to my friends and when I ask a question it is for a reason not to change it. So much for getting a simple answer maybe if I was one of the "popular" ones on here I could post or ask questions without getting backlash.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, if I can't joke around any more I won't. Suits me. Besides, theres so little sense of humor here anymore, it's pretty much of a waste of effort to try to make people here smile. Yoo bad, we need it more than most, too. Way too many people being way too sensitive about every single thing. It's the only thing I had to offer, being funny.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've enjoyed punching a jerk in the face as much as the next guy. Some guys need it, it does them good.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

zong said:


> Well, if I can't joke around any more I won't. Suits me. Besides, theres so little sense of humor here anymore, it's pretty much of a waste of effort to try to make people here smile. Yoo bad, we need it more than most, too. Way too many people being way too sensitive about every single thing. It's the only thing I had to offer, being funny.


Me Too Z,,I thought this entire thread was funny, (Still do).....AND I will continue to work for a chuckle or a smile...

I even thought the "Hiss & spit" post were humorous....

Beware you grumps....you gonna smile...somehow...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND starjj Im not bitter in the least. I just hoped id make you look at your question in a different perspective


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its kinda sad that lots of people in here go round deciding what a posters mood is in by how THEY decipher a posting. What gives people the right to tell a poster OR make the comment that a poster MUST BE a certain frame of mind, just because that is how YOU decern the posting.

That has started more fights and misunderstandings in here than, I think, anything else.

AND, Id bet the police would tell anybody that asked that more fights are caused by a woman somehow than anything else.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> What gives people the right to tell a poster OR make the comment that a poster MUST BE a certain frame of mind, just because that is how YOU decern the posting.


It's called "projecting".

I didn't understand a single bit of this thread. Jeez, I don't post for a few months and I'm totally out of the loop...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ya say your not loopy??


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Um what exactly did I say here that was hiss and spit?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can believe, you wouldnt know LOL lol.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

relax Bill I was not even referring to you so don't get yours shorts in a bunch and a LOT can be read into what posters post. I think it is referred to as patterns.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your absolutly right on your last JJ.
Its sad that ALOT can BE read into ones post/ Almost all of that ALOT is NOT what the poster intended to project.

Id HATE to try to do the come on speil that a guy does to women to try to make them take notice. Its dumb, stupid, and usually rather idiotic when its done person to person, UNLESS the guy has a track record and experience with dealing with women.

ID hate to see it tried online. Id sure feel sorry for the idiot who tried it. EVEN IF the intended got the idea, and realized what the guy was daftly trying to say. Thered be many others, to whom it wasnt intended in the first place nit picking all the dumbness out of it and whacking the guy with every mis said word.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

IMHO, Fighting just to hurt someone is an act of a bully. A better MAN walks from a fight.

Being hit by a 13 yr old little boy is far different than being hit by a grown man.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I think we should rename the thread, "Fish fighting," a common sport among ******** everywhere. At least it's a sport in the PNW where we use salmon and steelhead.

I think other regions use red herrings and guppies.


----------

